# Will US Electrical Goods Work in OZ with Adapters?



## kcottle (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally! Getting ready to permanently return home to Perth after living in the US and Canada for 40 years and need to know if I can use adapters with my US electrical stuff or should I sell it all in the US and start fresh?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Depends on what it is:

Appliances: Leave it
TVs: check the power label, bring it if: 100-240V/50~60 Hz, leave it if: 120V/60Hz
Computers: bring it
Portable stuff, Ipods, etc.: Bring it, just check the power adaptor, check for the same info as TV. You'll need a new adaptor if it says: 120V/60Hz, but they're not expensive (see Ebay)




kcottle said:


> Finally! Getting ready to permanently return home to Perth after living in the US and Canada for 40 years and need to know if I can use adapters with my US electrical stuff or should I sell it all in the US and start fresh?


----------



## kcottle (Feb 19, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Depends on what it is:
> 
> Appliances: Leave it
> TVs: check the power label, bring it if: 100-240V/50~60 Hz, leave it if: 120V/60Hz
> ...


Thank you for your prompt response. one more hurdle out of the way.


----------



## charmingelements (Feb 13, 2011)

Get rid of as much stuff as you can (try selling it on Craigslist or ebay). Yes, it will be a pain to buy but it will help with shipping costs. When I moved I kept all the little things (computer, Ipod, camera) that wouldn't be a pain to use a converter on. I was lucky to be able to keep a lot of US stuff as I'll be heading back there eventually but things like hair dryer, hair straightener, printer, etc I bought here.

I really don't think you want to have everything in your new home hooked up to an electricity converter. I agree with kcottle and say get right of the appliances and even the tv unless it's a great new one.

One thing I would say to look out for is the DVD player if you have a nice DVD collection. Make sure when you move to buy a new one that will play American DVDs (which are Region 1 and Australia is Region 4)! I forgot that there was a difference so I have to use my computer for the time being. Otherwise bring yours. Apparently there are Code-Free DVD players out there but Hollywood is even making it difficult for those.


----------



## kcottle (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to keep my laptop and other smaller electrical stuff and get rid of the big stuff. Bummer to have to purchase all over again but should save on shipping costs.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Most DVD players in AU can be made region free. When you buy it just ask the store. At most you have to enter some numbers on the remote to change region.

Blu-ray also has regions: A for USA B for Australia. And those can't be region free. So you might need two BR players. There are a few no-name region free ones but nothing name brand (as it technically violates the BR license terms).


----------



## wintermute (Sep 27, 2010)

The way I look at is: Is the total cost of buying the stuff more than the cost of shipping? If it's not, then why pay money to ship it? Even if you junked it you'd be better off, and if you can sell it you offset that against the cost of buying new.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Beware , electronic items in Australia are way to expensive compared to USA. And quite a few of them are no available in Australia.

Eg : 
apple tv : 130$
Yahama Amp: 800 USD , 1800AUD !!! 

All apple products are 30% more than USA.


----------

